# Asus notebook without  sound, touchpad, and without wireless wifi ?



## Spartrekus (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,

The concerned notebook which is an Asus notebook is without sound, touchpad, and without wireless wifi ?
The touchpad is Elan.

Please find herewith the specs and more information about the given hardware (pciconf,... and so on):
pciconf type:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22808086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22b18086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:11:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22dc8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller'
    class      = dasp
ahci0@pci0:0:19:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22a38086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22b58086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none1@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x108000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22988086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine'
    class      = encrypt/decrypt
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22848086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22c88086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x229c8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22928086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
```

Playing with mplayer:

```
Audio only file format detected.
==========================================================================
Requested audio codec family [mpg123] (afm=mpg123) not available.
Enable it at compilation.
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
libavcodec version 58.35.100 (external)
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, floatle, 192.0 kbit/6.80% (ratio: 24000->352800)
Selected audio codec: [ffmp3float] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG layer-3 audio)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:  -0.0 (unknown) of -0.0 (unknown) ??,?% 81% 
Audio device got stuck!
A:  -0.0 (unknown) of -0.0 (unknown) ??,?% 81% 
Audio device got stuck!
A:  -0.0 (unknown) of -0.0 (unknown) ??,?% 81% 
Audio device got stuck!
A:  -0.0 (unknown) of -0.0 (unknown) ??,?% 81% 
Audio device got stuck!
A:  -0.0 (unknown) of -0.0 (unknown) ??,?% 81%
```

rc.conf

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="bbook"
keymap="de.kbd"
wlans_rtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
```


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r328126: Thu Jan 18 18:13:19 UTC 2018
    root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (branches/release_60 321788) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3050  @ 1.60GHz (1600.05-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x406c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x4c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x43d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100000<NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 1974034432 (1882 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
WARNING: L1 data cache covers fewer APIC IDs than a core (0 < 1)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
Firmware Warning (ACPI): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/32 (20180105/tbfadt-748)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-114 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1600054560 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xc11a1890, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi_ec_ecdt_probe: can't get handle
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x16> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0x80000000-0x80ffffff,0x90000000-0x9fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf060-0xf07f mem 0x8131e000-0x8131e7ff at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
xhci0: <Intel Braswell USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x81300000-0x8130ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel (0x2284) HDA Controller> mem 0x81310000-0x81313fff at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
sdhci_acpi0: <Intel Bay Trail/Braswell SDXC Controller> iomem 0x81320000-0x81320fff irq 47 on acpi0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ata0: <ATA channel> at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
ata1: <ATA channel> at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
ppc0: parallel port not found.
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20751/2 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20751/2 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20751/2 (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20751/2 (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2883) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2883) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2883) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <HGST HTS545050A7E680 GR2OA3B0> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
mmcsd0: 2GB <SD SD02G 6.0 SN AAA79CA3 MFG 10/2010 by 2 TM> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s2a [rw]...
GEOM_PART: integrity check failed (mmcsd0, MBR)
GEOM_PART: integrity check failed (diskid/DISK-AAA79CA3, MBR)
uhub0: 13 ports with 13 removable, self powered
warning: total configured swap (985861 pages) exceeds maximum recommended amount (967780 pages).
warning: increase kern.maxswzone or reduce amount of swap.
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x050d product 0x2103> at usbus0
ugen0.3: <SanDisk Ultra Fit> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <SanDisk Ultra Fit, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:4:0: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Ultra Fit 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 14663MB (30031250 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.4: <Realtek Bluetooth Radio> at usbus0
ugen0.5: <Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd. USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam> at usbus0
rtwn0 on uhub0
rtwn0: <vendor 0x050d product 0x2103, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 1> on usbus0
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8192CU, RF 6052 2T2R
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus0
wlan0: Ethernet address: b4:75:0e:1e:f9:66
wlan0: link state changed to UP
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
ugen0.3: <SanDisk Ultra Fit> at usbus0 (disconnected)
umass0: at uhub0, port 3, addr 2 (disconnected)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Ultra Fit 1.00>  s/n 4C530001080311101465 detached
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
umass0: detached
ugen0.3: <Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEyeTM> at usbus0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEyeTM, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.00, addr 5> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
lock order reversal:
1st 0xc8a3fa4c bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:3564
2nd 0xd5c7a800 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:289
stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0cd8331 at witness_debugger+0x81
#1 0xc0cd81f8 at witness_checkorder+0xcd8
#2 0xc0c7a2f4 at _sx_xlock+0x64
#3 0xc0f919e0 at ufsdirhash_remove+0x40
#4 0xc0f94caa at ufs_dirremove+0x11a
#5 0xc0f9b475 at ufs_remove+0x75
#6 0xc127712c at VOP_REMOVE_APV+0xcc
#7 0xc0d4fe18 at kern_unlinkat+0x268
#8 0xc0d4fbaa at sys_unlink+0x3a
#9 0xc1243ff9 at syscall+0x6c9
#10 0xc122d85b at Xint0x80_syscall+0x2b
lock order reversal:
1st 0xd84d95c0 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2607
2nd 0xc8a2f27c bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_vnops.c:282
3rd 0xd86feea0 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2607
stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0cd8331 at witness_debugger+0x81
#1 0xc0cd81f8 at witness_checkorder+0xcd8
#2 0xc0c44cfb at __lockmgr_args+0x78b
#3 0xc0f8bd87 at ffs_lock+0x87
#4 0xc1278152 at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0xd2
#5 0xc0d577a1 at _vn_lock+0x61
#6 0xc0d43ecf at vget+0x7f
#7 0xc0d355a2 at vfs_hash_get+0xd2
#8 0xc0f87094 at ffs_vgetf+0x44
#9 0xc0f7cd7f at softdep_sync_buf+0xa7f
#10 0xc0f8cc0f at ffs_syncvnode+0x2df
#11 0xc0f5fe4d at ffs_truncate+0x96d
#12 0xc0f94799 at ufs_direnter+0x6a9
#13 0xc0f9e3b4 at ufs_makeinode+0x5a4
#14 0xc0f99ee8 at ufs_create+0x38
#15 0xc127553c at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xcc
#16 0xc0d5706e at vn_open_cred+0x25e
#17 0xc0d56dfd at vn_open+0x3d
pid 967 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 977 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1004 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1031 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1102 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1105 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1122 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1125 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1170 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1181 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1225 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1236 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1308 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1318 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1345 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1372 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1413 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1423 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1450 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1477 (dbus-send), uid 8010: exited on signal 6
pid 1503 (icehelp), uid 8010: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

uname:  FreeBSD bbook 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r328126: Thu Jan 18 18:13:19 UTC 2018     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386

X11: icewm, Xorg, feh, wmctrl, xdotool, alsa-utils, mplayer, rox-filer, and gcc are useful and installed.

So, far I can get the wifi with a dongle USB Belkin N150 or N300, but I would like to use the regular internal wifi of the ASUS notebook.

More infos freely available.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2019)

12.0-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. Besides that, any -CURRENT version is unsupported.


----------

